# microsoft solitaire collection stopped working



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Today I noticed that MS solitaire collection stopped working in my general account. I tried several things including reset twice and then went to Admin account and it's totally disappeared there - tried to download twice from MS store but doesn't do anything.

Please - how do I fix this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it's in the start menu, try from there rather than a desktop icon.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

Unfortunately, no desktop icon and the icon on the start menu isn't working to make one.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just FYI:Can you drag the icon to your desktop? That's the current method in Windows 10. For possible solution, run sfc /scannow.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

I can't drag it. It's missing in admin and in general account it's greyed out.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What does the sfc scan show?


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

System file check is a utility which checks for system file corruption. The sfc /scannow command (System File Check) scans the integrity of all protected operating system files and replaces incorrect, corrupted, changed, or damaged versions with the correct versions where possible. 

If it shows error with integrity check.. we need to run

DISM /Online /CLEANUP-IMAGE /ScanHealth
DISM /Online /CLEANUP-IMAGE /RestoreHealth


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday and vanukuru.vinod!

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

I took a screen shot but your attachment isn't working for me. It says: secure connection failed an error occurred during a connection to www.techsupportforum.com. The page you're trying to view cannot be shown because of authenticity of the received data could not be verified.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

WRP is not sufficient. Run the SFC scan.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

What is WRP? 

Isn't what I ran the scan file check?


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

WRP is Windows Resource Protection as per Corday!


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

MS solitaire collection -

1. What is the error message do you get?
2. Please try to create a local user as administrator and try to download it again from store

Any doubts, please feel free to ask us, thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

SFC /scannow results are *W*indows *R*esource *P*rotection. No files are missing so there are _no Integrity Violations_
Try reinstalling from the _store_: https://www.intowindows.com/reinstall-microsoft-solitaire-collection-in-windows-10/


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - spunk.funk!

I've tried over and over to install from the MS store; however, it just does nothing - says installing but doesn't and just sits there - for hours if I walk away and does nothing.

Then I go back and it says I own this game but no way to uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

The second version using CCleaner - there's not Microsoft Solitaire Collection listed in the uninstall portion of CCleaner.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Although this is controversial, you _probably_ need a Microsoft Account to download the app.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

Don't want to open an account.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't you already have a hotmail account.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - joeten!

I don't want MS to know any more of my business than necessary - so don't want an account associated with my computer


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay, then the upgrade to V1809 should contain it.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Corday,

I don't understand what upgrade to V1809 means.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That's the latest version of Windows 10. Read this entire thread first because there's some danger: https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...rity-centre-on-windows-10-1803-a-1232418.html


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

The V1809 upgrade is when I noticed the problems with MS Solitaire collection. I upgraded 2 October.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

1809 had problems they pulled it not sure they put it out again yet.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Then definitely read this: https://www.zdnet.com/article/micro...ows-10-october-2018-update-what-happens-next/ You might have to call Microsoft.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

Can't afford to call MS and don't know their number.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The call is free if the update caused your problem. If you read my link you'd know the number is 1-800-MICROSOFT


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

tierra said:


> Thank you - joeten!
> 
> I don't want MS to know any more of my business than necessary - so don't want an account associated with my computer


I think you may have missed the point you have a account at least of sorts so it may be all you need to log on to the store and get the package you need.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

The only time I've called them they wanted $.

Thank you - joeten

I can get to the store but can't get the app. Either says I have or tries to download for hours.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, see if re registering it helps, Press win + r keys together, in the run dialogue box type:-

cmd (next, press ctrl+ shift+ enter) an elevated cmd prompt will open, copy the below cmd then right click anywhere in the cmd prompt window, select "paste" the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

PowerShell -ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted -Command "& {$manifest = (Get-AppxPackage *MicrosoftSolitaireCollection*).InstallLocation + '\AppxManifest.xml' ; Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register $manifest}"


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry about the typo, fixed it note to self check when typing on the phone.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - jenae!

I don't understand why I have to run the run to get to the command box - and I have both on my start menu.

when type - in run get windows cannot find '-'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, then try again.

ctrl+shift+enter gives me nothing so I just clicked onthe cmd box

When I copied and pasted I got this in red: Add-AppxPackage : Cannot find path 'C:\AppxManifest.xml' because it does not exist.
At line:1 char:105
+ ... fest.xml' ; Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register $manife ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (C:\AppxManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], ItemNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PathNotFound,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since you can't re-register the app, you might be able to find a Restore Point prior to the problem that actually works (the further back you go, the less likely). If it solves the problem, you'll still need to run Windows Update to bring things back to the present. If it doesn't, return the system to the present.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

MS wants to charge $. 

And can't reset restore point as the update on 2 October doesn't allow it anymore.

BTW, also found out the weather doesn't work in Admin this morning; although, still works in general.

Also, looks like you can't add accounts on the OS anymore without a MS account.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You still have V1803 for 30 days in a file called Windows.old. Go the the Windows Update screen in Settings and choose "Recovery" from the left hand column. If evrything works with the old version, the revised V1809 should not have the problem.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

When I choose recovery it goes to Reset this PC or advanced Set Up (Go Back to Previous version of Windows 10 is greyed out).

What should I choose? Then what do I do? Do I need some kind of back up disk or something? I've not backed up the OS - just my files.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you type windows.old in the Start Menu, is it there? If not, did you run Disc Cleanup (System Files) or CCleaner in the last week or so?
Always back-up personal files. Since everything is so messed up, doing a disc image would probably be useless.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

windows.old seems to be my old windows 7 file

I run CCleaner (the cleaner part only) most days when getting off the computer. I haven't ran disk cleanup.

Windows.old says this:

Ten days after you upgrade to Windows 10, your previous version of Windows will be automatically deleted from your PC. However, if you need to free up disk space, and you’re confident that your files and settings are where you want them to be in Windows 10, you can safely delete it yourself. Keep in mind that you'll be deleting your Windows.old folder, which contains files that give you the option to go back to your previous version of Windows. Deleting your previous version of Windows can’t be undone.

It's been 13 days - so longer than 10 days.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Something is wrong here. Go into System Information. What Version of Windows 10 does it say you're running?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Windows 10 Home


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you see the version and build numbers similar to here https://www.howtogeek.com/236195/how-to-find-out-which-build-and-version-of-windows-10-you-have/


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I copied and pasted from settings


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Was KB4464330 successfully installed?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes that KB is the first CU for V1809 and is designed to fix some of the problems caused by the feature update V1809, it may well give you access to the store to download Solitaire. From the re register attempt we learned you do not have the package on your system.

Now this is very simple and important you get it right, when you run a cmd from the cmd prompt it almost always requires the prompt to be running as administrator (we call this an elevated cmd prompt).

So, press the win + r keys together, a run dialogue box will open, in the input line you type:-

cmd (now you next press the ctrl+shift+enter keys on your keyboard, together) this will open a cmd prompt as administrator.

Copy the below cmd and then paste anywhere in the cmd prompt window the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

SYSTEMINFO.exe | findstr KB4464330 > 0 & notepad 0

A notepad will open, if you see this KB number it means it is installed, if not it isn't.

If it is not installed, click on this link and install it:-

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4464330

After this and a restart, see if you can download from the store. If it is installed, see if you can download from the store now.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

yes, KB4464330 was installed on the 9th - 2 days before I found out that things weren't working. When I ran command got: [03]: KB4464330

Why can't I just right click on cmd and choose run as administrator?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you can, it doesn't matter how, as long as the header reads administrator your fine.

Solitaire is free so try to download it from here.

https://solitaire-windows-10.en.softonic.com/


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - jenae, Corday, and joeten!

It won't download - just has a little circle turning over and over for minutes.

Also, weather in admin doesn't work - fine in general.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking at "This PC", what is the capacity and space used on your main disc and particularly is it partitioned leaving a smaller area for data? Are you able to download the app to a flash drive? If so, install from there.


----------



## weccpas (Jun 30, 2010)

If you want the Windows 7 Games, search for: 
windows-7-games-for-windows-8-and-10-multilanguage-x86-x64
I'm not sure which site I used. This looks promising:

Every once in a while, it appears that a Microsoft update will remove the games from your computer (because Microsoft knows what best for you), so consider saving the download so that you can re-install it when necessary.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - weccpas, Corday, and Corday!

I'm thinking of just doing a reset if I have the time.

BTW, anyone know how long it takes to do a reset with windows 10?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Half hour to an hour depending on your equipment. Occasionally longer for some users.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

weccpas I removed your link as it leads to other links which are unsafe, please ensure any links posted have first been vetted as safe if in doubt do not post them.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The new Windows Version was the first to allow the deletion of Solitare. Any chance it was done by mistake?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Everyone! 

I decided to just reset as was finding more and more problems.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

After running the reset - almost all MS apps that come with windows 10 don't work now.

I tried MS support and it's no help - did everything it said to do and then said should talk with person but waited online for almost an hour.

Still have to set up the other accounts and tired so will try again later - probably next week as have company over the weekend.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run the Windows store apps troubleshooter.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we need to have a look at your system, open a cmd prompt as admin, copy ALL this cmd and right click anywhere in the cmd prompt windows, select "paste' the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

echo > 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & WMIC /Node:localhost /Namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 Path AntiVirusProduct Get displayName /format:list >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & wmic logicaldisk where drivetype=3 get Name, Compressed, Description, FreeSpace /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Please use the attach option, to attach the notepad output to your reply


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday! I've ran it several times today already.

Thank you - jenae! It should be attached. Is that a Korat for your icon?

Can't seem to attach so here it is:

ECHO is on.

Host Name: PUGET-117561
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Version: 10.0.17763 N/A Build 17763
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: N/A
Registered Organization: N/A
Product ID: 00326-10000-00000-AA232
Original Install Date: 10/19/2018, 9:53:28 AM
System Boot Time: 10/19/2018, 4:11:12 PM
System Manufacturer: ASUS
System Model: All Series
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3 GenuineIntel ~2300 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. 2003, 11/5/2014
Windows Directory: C:\WINDOWS
System Directory: C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-08:00) Pacific Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 7,105 MB
Available Physical Memory: 3,560 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 8,897 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 5,341 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 3,556 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: N/A
Hotfix(s): 3 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: KB4462930
[02]: KB4465477
[03]: KB4464330
Network Card(s): 1 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V
Connection Name: Ethernet
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.0.1
IP address(es)
 [01]: 192.168.0.2
[02]: fe80::6971:7d06:10f:663c
Hyper-V Requirements: VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: Yes
Second Level Address Translation: Yes
Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes




d i s p l a y N a m e = W i n d o w s D e f e n d e r 









D e s c r i p t i o n = I n t e l ( R ) H D G r a p h i c s 4 6 0 0 

P N P D e v i c e I D = P C I \ V E N _ 8 0 8 6 & a m p ; D E V _ 0 4 1 2 & a m p ; S U B S Y S _ 8 5 3 4 1 0 4 3 & a m p ; R E V _ 0 6 \ 3 & a m p ; 1 1 5 8 3 6 5 9 & a m p ; 0 & a m p ; 1 0 









C o m p r e s s e d = F A L S E 

D e s c r i p t i o n = L o c a l F i x e d D i s k 

F r e e S p a c e = 5 9 2 2 3 7 6 6 2 2 0 8 

N a m e = C : 






Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 8 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 4:07:19 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 1,876 K Unknown N/A 0:02:54 N/A 
Registry 104 Services 0 82,132 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
smss.exe 388 Services 0 1,048 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 540 Services 0 4,740 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
wininit.exe 632 Services 0 5,676 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 648 Console 1 5,220 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:17 N/A 
services.exe 704 Services 0 7,828 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:18 N/A 
winlogon.exe 740 Console 1 10,528 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
lsass.exe 792 Services 0 15,504 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:13 N/A 
svchost.exe 920 Services  0 3,612 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 944 Services 0 31,932 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:32 N/A 
fontdrvhost.exe 964 Console 1 7,404 K Unknown Font Driver Host\UMFD-1 0:00:00 N/A 
fontdrvhost.exe 968 Services 0 2,828 K Unknown Font Driver Host\UMFD-0 0:00:00 N/A 
WUDFHost.exe 8 Services 0 5,216 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 544 Services 0 15,204 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:01:04 N/A 
svchost.exe 700 Services 0 7,036 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
dwm.exe 1100 Console 1 74,964 K Running Window Manager\DWM-1 0:03:31 DWM Notification Window 
svchost.exe 1148 Services 0 7,220 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1168 Services 0 6,624 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1220 Services 0 8,852 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1304 Services 0 13,456 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 1320 Services 0 5,524 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1388 Services 0 10,908 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1480 Services 0 14,200 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:11:06 N/A 
svchost.exe 1504 Services 0 5,720 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1540 Services 0 9,464 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 1572 Services 0 11,460 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE  0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1608 Services 0 86,296 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:25 N/A 
svchost.exe 1616 Services 0 5,396 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1624 Services 0 6,864 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
Memory Compression 1720 Services 0 49,780 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:06 N/A 
svchost.exe 1788 Services 0 7,164 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1816 Services 0 6,016 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
igfxCUIService.exe 1844 Services 0 7,980 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1920 Services 0 10,204 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 1928 Services 0 7,048 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2028 Services 0 6,916 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 1868 Services 0 9,716 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2092 Services 0 15,680 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:05 N/A 
svchost.exe 2100 Services 0 9,600 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2192 Services 0 7,724 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 2220 Services 0 16,804 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 2240 Services 0 16,060 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:55 N/A 
svchost.exe 2260 Services 0 5,772 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A  
svchost.exe 2268 Services 0 8,352 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2356 Services 0 7,724 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 2376 Services 0 11,436 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
spoolsv.exe 2560 Services 0 13,860 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2588 Services 0 6,896 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:08 N/A 
svchost.exe 2648 Services 0 17,112 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:50 N/A 
svchost.exe 2684 Services 0 7,656 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2868 Services 0 58,300 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:08:42 N/A 
AppleMobileDeviceService. 2988 Services 0 10,528 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
atkexComSvc.exe 3000 Services 0 6,348 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mDNSResponder.exe 3008 Services 0 5,528 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3016 Services 0 22,788 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 3024 Services 0 12,088 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3040 Services 0 31,680 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:06 N/A 
svchost.exe 1872 Services 0 9,952 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
MBAMService.exe 2076 Services 0 40,820 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
svchost.exe 2676 Services 0 8,256 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3080 Services 0 7,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3096 Services 0 8,292 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3128 Services 0 4,984 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3152 Services 0 18,640 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
ijplmsvc.exe 3220 Services 0 5,496 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3232 Services 0 6,044 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
MsMpEng.exe 3388 Services 0 93,540 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:27 N/A 
svchost.exe 3480 Services 0 4,976 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3592 Services 0 5,256 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3680 Services 0 11,156 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
sihost.exe 4296 Console 1 29,276 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:35 N/A 
svchost.exe 4352 Console 1 13,188 K Unknown PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 4380 Console 1 29,648 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:36 Windows Push Notifications Platform 
taskhostw.exe 4416 Console 1 15,320 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 Task Host Window 
PresentationFontCache.exe 4536 Services 0 19,092 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 4548 Services 0 7,036 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
ctfmon.exe 4660 Console 1 17,788 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:07 N/A 
svchost.exe 4732 Services 0 12,964 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:31 N/A 
svchost.exe 5060 Services 0 14,236 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 5116 Services 0 7,788 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
explorer.exe 2052 Console 1 115,336 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:52 N/A 
svchost.exe 5156 Services 0 7,028 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
SearchIndexer.exe 5188 Services 0 36,016 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:17 N/A 
svchost.exe 5372 Services 0 6,232 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 5736 Console 1 17,584 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 N/A 
mbamtray.exe 6060 Console 1 27,844 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:01 N/A 
igfxEM.exe 1012 Console 1 9,860 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 The Event Manager - Status 
igfxHK.exe 1192 Console 1 7,644 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 HotKey Listener 
NisSrv.exe 1340 Services 0 7,744 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
igfxTray.exe 1860 Console 1 8,748 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 igfxtrayWindow 
RuntimeBroker.exe 1412 Console 1 32,952 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:11 OLEChannelWnd 
svchost.exe 5672 Services 0 18,624 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1500 Services 0 6,840 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:02 N/A 
RuntimeBroker.exe 6052 Console 1 15,924 K Unknown PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 N/A 
smartscreen.exe 6556 Console 1 21,956 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
SecurityHealthSystray.exe 6704 Console 1 7,356 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 N/A 
SecurityHealthService.exe 6744 Services 0 14,236 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A 
svchost.exe 6756 Services 0 11,400 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:13 N/A 
RtkNGUI64.exe 6816 Console 1 11,028 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 Realtek HD Audio CPL for Vista 
rundll32.exe 6952 Console 1 7,060 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 N/A 
OneDrive.exe 7032 Console 1 49,036 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:02 DDE Server Window 
svchost.exe 7040 Services 0 11,248 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
flux.exe 7084 Console 1 18,228 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 f.lux: Warm during the day, Firelight before bed 
svchost.exe 3352 Services 0 5,828 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:37 N/A 
svchost.exe 6384 Services 0 12,328 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 7492 Services 0 7,584 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
SgrmBroker.exe 7796 Services 0 5,360 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 7988 Console 1 20,228 K Unknown PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 8132 Services 0 11,716 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2296 Services 0 8,720 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:03 N/A 
ApplicationFrameHost.exe 2044 Console 1 24,904 K Unknown PUGET-117561\4 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 3612 Services 0 10,188 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 916 Services 0 12,276 K Unknown  NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
dllhost.exe 2712 Console 1 11,044 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
svchost.exe 3532 Console 1 10,632 K Unknown PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 932 Services 0 8,940 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 7752 Services 0 7,916 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2820 Console 1 9,636 K Unknown PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 8048 Services 0 5,912 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
SearchUI.exe 4924 Console 1 119,000 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:02 Cortana 
DataExchangeHost.exe 6736 Console 1 14,588 K Unknown PUGET-117561\4 0:00:02 N/A 
ShellExperienceHost.exe 7216 Console 1 94,088 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:15 Jump List for Snipping Tool 
RuntimeBroker.exe 6492 Console 1 20,316 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 OLEChannelWnd 
OSPPSVC.EXE 2716 Services 0 11,492 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
WindowsInternal.Composabl 7512 Console 1 34,084 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:00 Microsoft Text Input Application 
svchost.exe 5944 Services 0 12,776 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
firefox.exe 2504 Console 1 383,208 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:55 microsoft solitaire collection stopped working - Page 3 - Tech Support F
firefox.exe 1232 Console 1 62,936 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:17 nsAppShell:EventWindow 
firefox.exe 6456 Console 1 163,044 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:08 OleMainThreadWndName 
firefox.exe 5652 Console 1 589,276 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:34 OleMainThreadWndName 
firefox.exe 7440 Console 1 175,496 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:24 OleMainThreadWndName 
firefox.exe 1212 Console 1 541,528 K Running PUGET-117561\4 0:00:33 N/A 
svchost.exe 5800 Services 0 5,956 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
cmd.exe 8148 Console 1 4,188 K Running PUGET-117561\93 0:00:00 Administrator: Command Prompt - tasklist /v 
conhost.exe 7328 Console 1 17,832 K Running PUGET-117561\93 0:00:00 N/A 
wermgr.exe 7964 Services 0 12,300 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 2980 Services 0 15,916 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 6668 Services 0 7,928 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
TrustedInstaller.exe 7888 Services 0 6,796 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
TiWorker.exe 6216 Services 0 9,676 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
tasklist.exe 7832 Console 1 8,160 K Unknown PUGET-117561\93 0:00:00 N/A 
These Windows services are started:

Apple Mobile Device Service
Application Information
AppX Deployment Service (AppXSVC)
ASUS Com Service
AVCTP service
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bluetooth Support Service
Bonjour Service
Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program
Capability Access Manager Service
Client License Service (ClipSVC)
Clipboard User Service_37bb5
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Connected Devices Platform Service
Connected Devices Platform User Service_37bb5
Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
Contact Data_37bb5
CoreMessaging
Credential Manager
Cryptographic Services
Data Usage
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Device Association Service
DevicePicker_37bb5
DevicesFlow_37bb5
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Geolocation Service
Group Policy Client
Human Interface Device Service
Intel(R) HD Graphics Control Panel Service
IP Helper
Local Session Manager
Malwarebytes Service
 Network Connection Broker
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Office Software Protection Platform
Payments and NFC/SE Manager
Phone Service
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Radio Management Service
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
SSDP Discovery
State Repository Service
Storage Service
Sync Host_37bb5
SysMain
System Event Notification Service
System Events Broker
System Guard Runtime Monitor Broker
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Telephony
Themes
Time Broker
Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
Update Orchestrator Service
User Data Access_37bb5
User Data Storage_37bb5
User Manager
User Profile Service
Web Account Manager
Wi-Fi Direct Services Connection Manager Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Connection Manager
Windows Defender Antivirus Network Inspection Service
Windows Defender Antivirus Service
Windows Defender Firewall
Windows Error Reporting Service
Windows Event Log
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows License Manager Service
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Modules Installer
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
Windows Push Notifications System Service
Windows Push Notifications User Service_37bb5
Windows Search
Windows Security Service
Windows Update
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
Workstation

The command completed successfully.

ECHO is on.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Now problems with notepad.

it comes up but can't save or even save as - just disappears.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, back in post #12 you were asked to create a new user account (local account) as admin and to try the download with the new account, this was good advice. 

I suspect you have a corrupted user account. If your current account allows, open a cmd as admin and type:-

net user administrator /active:yes (press enter)

Switch users to the admin account, create a new local account as admin, try to download whatever you want, if it works then the old account is corrupt, let us know.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - jenae!

I tried it before resetting OS and after (just now) and same problems. Most programs associated with OS don't work and MS apps don't work.

It's worse since the reset and I was told the reset would fix the problems by my manufacturer.

Also, since the reset - was hard to get the add account stuff to come up - had to walk away - it took almost `15 minutes.

And, in general, the computer is running slower since the reset.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Did you create the new account as per jenae?
2. Did you actually Reset or did you do a System Restore?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

1. Yes I created new accounts

2. System reset (took all day yesterday to set up accounts and reinstall programs and I don't have that many programs - some didn't install properly and can't uninstall as not on control panel uninstall) - restore wouldn't go back more than about 5 days.

Now computer is slower than molasses. Took almost 30 minutes just to get FF to load. And when I try to go to a tab or something at least 10 minutes. Everything else is super slow too.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would just wipe the whole hard drive and install the OS backup what you want first


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You probably need to do as Oscar says, but I'd run a memory test first. We've been looking at this a s software problem, but it may be a hardware one. 
https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when all else fails...I have to agree with Corday, this may well be a hardware issue, apart from RAM the other most likely candidate is the HDD. Run a chkdsk on this , open a cmd as admin and run:- chkdsk C: /r. Say yes (Y) to the volume in use message and restart computer. The chkdsk will take a long time, (might even appear to hang) just let it run, it will produce a summary report, when finished, we need to see this.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions.

I don't have time today but will run hardware stuff later.

I noticed that it's now taking up to 30 minutes to boot up.

Usually my hard drive doesn't have a 1/4 used but every time I boot up more and more is full and I didn't even place all my programs on it. Yesterday was >1/2 full and today checked (took all day yesterday just to run defragment and got rid of the 3rd account and now almost 3/4 of the disk says it's full.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I ran the chkdsk but can't find the log - I tired the instructions below but can't find it - nothing pops up in 4.

Any other way to find it?

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/40822-read-chkdsk-log-event-viewer-windows-10-a.html

I've not had the time to work on the memory testing.

Thank you.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I think I got the file but couldn't copy and paste so am attaching


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks OK. Go for the memory test.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I called my tech support for how to get into bios for both clean install and memory test and the tech I got wouldn't tell me (different from other computers I've had and also, didn't have fast enough internet to go from win7 to win10 so they did it and I think that also changed how to get into bios on the system).

Anyway, he told me to run the Windows memory test and insisted I redo the reset.

The reset fixed the super bad stuff from 1st reset but not the problems from the 2 Oct upgrade (which I told him it wouldn't) - so back to less than 10% of hard drive in use. The memory test is mostly good but some yellow ! and ! red errors - don't know how to copy and past and would be at it forever trying to do snip and paste. Any idea how to copy log for you?

Also, although had all my files and pictures on USB - not in folders - and so just before this reset did a DVD and checked it - but now although DVD says there's stuff there can't open to move files back.

Super busy the next few weeks and won't be able to do a clean install - but am worried about the memory test. 

Also, although have FF as default browser - windows keeps popping up edge for answers - I don't want to see it at all - didn't have that problem before. How do I disable edge from popping up for answers when it's not default?

Thank you


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

PS don't know if this is important - the first time I ran reset it took 1.5 hours, the second time it took > 4 hours.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd prefer Memtest mentioned in Post #65 to the built in Windows one.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't have an extra USB and the DVD drive isn't writing properly or reading properly.

What is wrong with the windows memory test?

Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The MS test is an indicator. Memtest with 2 or 3 passes is definitive. Pull out one your USB devices or buy a cheap hub which you'll need eventually.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Pull out one your USB devices or buy a cheap hub which you'll need eventually.


I believe the OP has enough USB ports, but they don't have a spare USB Flash drive. You can purchase one online or at any Drug store or electronics store for very little money. It's always good to have one or two Flash drives hanging around for transfer of files, and for instances like this.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday & spunk.funk

BTW, although less than 10% loaded my C drive is running at 100% on the Task Manager. So, I'm going through and doing these:

https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledge/100-disk-usage-windows-10-fixed/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have me puzzled here, you come and ask for assistance and are given it yet you do not really listen to many of the people who provide you with advice. The fact you have run a ram test provided you with info indicating a possible issue there and were advised to use a further tool for testing which has a better prospect of either confirming or refuting the possible ram issue, that would be the place to concentrate your attention before jumping to disabling and updating a variety of services and drivers it is a matter of talking one path at a time which though time consuming allows you to troubleshoot in a ordered fashion thereby allowing you to rule out the possible and leave you with the most probable.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tierra said:


> Thank you - Corday & spunk.funk
> 
> BTW, although less than 10% loaded my C drive is running at 100% on the Task Manager. So, I'm going through and doing these:
> 
> https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledge/100-disk-usage-windows-10-fixed/


The memory errors need to be dealt with definitively, so I agree with *joeten*. While the steps outlined in that tutorial are well thought out, I strongly advice against installing or using the driver easy program to update drivers.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - joeten and Stancestans!

I didn't mean to be rude or unappreciative as I don't know what I'm doing and not educated in computers (when I was in college - we still had to make our own punch cards for the computers for our science/math projects). I also have mobility problems so getting out for simple things isn't simple (and have to depend on volunteers to take me to almost daily medical) and I'm below the poverty line - so things that are cheap to most aren't to me. 

It's just that I'm finding new things constantly since 2 October upgrade.

I was able to run the mem test - took between 7-8 hours and 5 passes and no errors.

I did do some of the things in that list but didn't work (I won't go into the registry as not comfortable about it). Unfortunately, I did update the drivers that way - but nothing worked. If this program was bad for the drivers/system - is there a way to uninstall. I didn't want to keep asking for help if thought found something to fix; however, I placed there to get feedback, unfortunately I did do some of the things before seeing not to do them. I am sorry.

In the mean time the computer is running slower and slower and sometimes can't load programs/apps (other ones) and/or close them and shutting down the computer - often doesn't want to shut down - says others on the computer and there's only me.

I do plan on doing a clean install; unfortunately, I won't have the time until close to the Thanksgiving (US) holidays. Hoping MS fixes the problems in the mean time.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If the driver downloads caused a problem you could revert each one it changed, but that would be too much trouble, not knowing which and whatever else the download did. Looks like the clean install is going to be your best alternative.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

I've already planned for Thanksgiving week, when can be without the computer for a few days to do the clean install (unless a patch comes out that fixes it - but I doubt that).

Thank you - everyone!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I doubt any patch is ready yet, I have had to do 2 system restores and last night a reset for graphics issues that only occurred after updates.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.zdnet.com/article/worst...no-good-very-bad-october/?ftag=TRE-03-10aaa6i


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone! 

I've finished the reinstall (well for the OS - not downloaded all my programs, set up my general account, etc.).


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

One last question - how do I know what drivers I have, where to find them and if they need updating?

I know my updated version of the USR fax and my printer; however, other divers for my computer I don't know.

Thank you.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tierra said:


> if they need updating?


Drivers should never be updated *willy-nilly*. In other words, you do NOT need to update any device drivers IF the respective devices are working just fine. There's a common saying that goes, "*Do not fix what isn't broken*". IF NONE of the devices on your computer is malfunctioning, then DO NOT update its drivers. The components that you'll likely notice to be malfunctioning are sound, USB ports, display/graphics and network adapters.



tierra said:


> where to find them


Nowhere else other than the *support website of your PC's manufacturer*. IF that site does NOT have updated drivers, you *might* find newer drivers on the support website of the *affected component's manufacturer*, but ONLY IF you're having problems with that component and the drivers published on the PC's manufacturer's site are NOT working.



tierra said:


> how do I know what drivers I have


Open Device Manager and double-click any device whose driver information you wanna see. Under the Drivers tab, you'll see the relevant information.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Stancestans!

I appreciate being told that. I didn't know not to update drivers unless a problem.

Thank you, again - Everyone!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tierra said:


> Thank you - Stancestans!
> 
> I appreciate being told that. I didn't know not to update drivers unless a problem.
> 
> Thank you, again - Everyone!


You're welcome. Cheers :beerchug:


----------

